# Look 585 vs. Orbea Orca



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

So I finally made it down to the LBS and road a 585 and Orca this afternoon. Compared to my Trek 5200 the Orca felt smoother, faster and snappier. But the Look...WOW! Even smoother compared to the Orca and a lot more stable in the rear. 

Is there anything comparable to the 585?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*the 565*

With an aluminum bb shell.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Were the tires and wheels the same on both bikes? I have an Orca and a 555. The Orca is my long ride in the hills bike. Rode it today on the Sierra Century which features over 8000 feet of climbing on crappy roads. It was very smooth. My 555 on the other hand is great on those fast 40-60 mile rides. I thought about bringing it on my century today but my focus was being comfortable, not fast.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Wheels*

The Orca had Ksyrium ES and the Look 585 and KsyriumSL3's.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I rode my 585 in my first century with it today(ERock)-it's a freakin dream machine. Look no further. I felt fresher with this bike than I ever have after 100 mi, so don't be afraid of using it as a distance bike. Not to take anything away from the Orca, I'm sure you'd be plenty happy on that ride also, but for my money(and it was considerable), the 585 rules.


----------

